# "The Centrality of the Home" - Voddie Baucham



## ServantOfKing (Feb 3, 2008)

I recently heard this message by pastor Voddie Baucham. He delivered it to a large group of Southern Baptist pastors in Texas. He definitely challenges the status quo on discipleship of children and youth ministry. It is very powerful, convicting, and encouraging. If you've never heard of him or never heard this message, I highly recommend it. 
The message


----------



## Wannabee (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks for the link. Voddie definitely has his pulse on the needs of the family and has had a great impact on many people, specifically within the SBC. Everyone should listen to this and pray about where they are as a family. Church leadership should as well, and consider what they're doing and how proactive they are in either promoting families, or enabling parents to shirk their responsibilities in discipling their own children.


----------



## Pilgrim (Feb 3, 2008)

This is a major emphasis of his. I listened to a Founders Breakfast message by brother. Baucham and he emphasized family and Christ centered education although I can't remember if that was his main topic.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 3, 2008)

YES! Voddie, another confessional Founders SBCer!

I love it!!


----------

